# low flashpoint fragrance oils?



## chrisnkelley (Nov 13, 2010)

I am looking at Bramble Berry for some FOs.  Some of the ones I'm looking at say either low flashpoint or medium flashpoint.  What does this mean to me when I'm making soap?  TIA!


----------



## soapbuddy (Nov 13, 2010)

FO's with a low flash point work the best with CP no gel. If you gel or do hot process, the fragrance will dissipate and you can end up with soap that smells like...just soap.


----------



## chrisnkelley (Nov 13, 2010)

Ok, thanks.  I don't even know how to gel or do hot process yet, so I guess I'm good, LOL.  It will be cp straight up for me for a while!


----------



## soapbuddy (Nov 13, 2010)

chrisnkelley said:
			
		

> Ok, thanks.  I don't even know how to gel or do hot process yet, so I guess I'm good, LOL.  It will be cp straight up for me for a while!


Some CP formulas naturally gel. I would stick with higher flash point scents til you get the hang of soapmaking.


----------



## carebear (Nov 13, 2010)

don't sweat the flash point.  it's relevant for shipping, not for soaping.

why?  because
1) it's the temp at which ignitable fumes are formed.  which means the temp at which fumes are given off which can be lit with an open flame.  

2) once materials are mixed a new flash point is generated which is essentially an average of the flash points of the components in the proportions of the mixture (more or less).

so if you are heating an FO in a candle-lit warmer or something, it's important.  if you are mixing it into your oils for soaping it's not.

The evaporation temp is interesting to someone adding an FO to hot HP soap, but the flash point doesn't tell you much.  Heck, water evaporates at 212 but it's hard to set steam on fire - yanno?

BUT REMEMBER THAT A NEW EVAPORATION POINT IS GENERATED WHEN YOU MIX THE COMPONENTS TOGETHER - so still not relevant to CP soaping.


----------



## chrisnkelley (Nov 13, 2010)

Thanks, this is very informative!!  I've got a lot to learn 



			
				carebear said:
			
		

> don't sweat the flash point.  it's relevant for shipping, not for soaping.
> 
> why?  because
> 1) it's the temp at which ignitable fumes are formed.  which means the temp at which fumes are given off which can be lit with an open flame.
> ...


----------



## honor435 (Nov 15, 2010)

I agree with carebear, I just get SO tired of telling people to disregard the flashpoint in soaping. Some people even cool down there soap mixture to add fos! No need.


----------



## DMCC (Nov 20, 2010)

carebear said:
			
		

> don't sweat the flash point.  it's relevant for shipping, not for soaping.
> 
> why?  because
> 1) it's the temp at which ignitable fumes are formed.  which means the temp at which fumes are given off which can be lit with an open flame.
> ...



Not relevant to CP, but relevant for HP?  I'm a HP soaper.  How would I find out the evaporation temp of an FO?  I guess I've been going about it all wrong because I cool my cooked soap to a temp below the flashpoint of the FO that I'm using.  Should I or shouldn't I be doing this for HP?  What is the correct or better way?
----------------------
*ISO:  Maharani Padparadscha by Southern Soapers - PM me if you have some for sale or know where I can get some.*


----------

